# 1978 Masi Gran Criterium



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's my 78' crit, enjoy 
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5213363874/" title="not for sale by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm2.static.flickr.com/1420/5213363874_2a28414672_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="not for sale" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5213364724/" title="not for sale by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4111/5213364724_6ae0583349_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="not for sale" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5212768709/" title="not for sale by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5006/5212768709_7371c5d7b6_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="not for sale" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5212766755/" title="not for sale by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5212766755_bfe5659542_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="not for sale" /></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5213366172/" title="not for sale by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5049/5213366172_b86ef7e333_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="not for sale" /></a>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Will you people stop posting these gorgeous bikes....I keep telling myself I don't need a new project...

Veloreality- That bike speaks to be.......well done..

What tires are those?


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

Very nice, although you should have remove the pump for the pics. Repaint?


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> Will you people stop posting these gorgeous bikes....I keep telling myself I don't need a new project...
> 
> Veloreality- That bike speaks to be.......well done..
> 
> What tires are those?


haha thanks,
the tires are vittoria action pro team tires(no longer made unfortunatly)



velomateo said:


> Very nice, although you should have remove the pump for the pics. Repaint?


thanks,
yes, repaint by jim allen about 6 years ago.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a silver seat post just like that, 27.2. Wanna trade? That bike needs a silver one.


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I have a silver seat post just like that, 27.2. Wanna trade? That bike needs a silver one.


this seat and seatpost is actually being borrowed off my mtb. ill pick up a vintage campy post when i have funds. unless yor local im not really interested.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful bike... Love it in black! :thumbsup: 

Mine's a youngster and just turned 21 ('89 prod date). 
It was my second road bike (my beloved Schwinn Varsity was first), but it was the first I paid for myself. 
I'm about to re-install the downtube shifters and toe clips, and she'll be set for another 21 years.


----------



## AFenvy (Nov 19, 2010)

veloreality said:


> haha thanks,
> the tires are vittoria action pro team tires(no longer made unfortunatly)
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit! Those tires would look dead sexy on my old Le Mans RS! That is a beautiful bike you have there, treat her well!


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

AFenvy said:


> Damnit! Those tires would look dead sexy on my old Le Mans RS! That is a beautiful bike you have there, treat her well!


you can find them on ebay from time to time.
heres a set in yellow
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vittoria-Pro-Te...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b56d6966

ill treat it very well. unfortunatly a broken elbow is restricting me from taking it out on pavement and its stuck on the trainer


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Well I wiped the drool off the ceyboard. Some of the slobber shorted out the letter "c." 

Anyway, that's pretty sweet. Someone makes copies of the brace lever hoods if you need them that don't cost a fortune. If you don't find them online, I've seen them at Elliott Bay Bices in Seattle.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

redmasi said:


> Beautiful bike... Love it in black! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mine's a youngster and just turned 21 ('89 prod date).
> It was my second road bike (my beloved Schwinn Varsity was first), but it was the first I paid for myself.
> I'm about to re-install the downtube shifters and toe clips, and she'll be set for another 21 years.


BAD AZZZZ redmasi!! Well done!!! (Is this the bike you converted to Campy?)


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice Bike. I like how it says "not for sale" when you hold the mouse over the picture.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

veloreality said:


> haha thanks,
> the tires are vittoria action pro team tires(no longer made unfortunatly)
> 
> 
> ...


Also BAD AZZ!!! I was gonna ask you if you ever rode the black beauty but then I see that you got her re-painted. Still, it was 6 years ago...so I gotta ask ya...do you ever ride that thing???


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

Ride-Fly said:


> BAD AZZZZ redmasi!! Well done!!! (Is this the bike you converted to Campy?)


Thanks Bro!  

Negative, different frame. Carbon, Ti, Alu, and ____ frames will likely come & go from the stable, but the GC will always have a home. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

velomateo said:


> Very nice, although you should have remove the pump for the pics. Repaint?




eeek, a french pump?! that bike deserves a silca...
interesting choice of SP; is the STA too steep for you?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

redmasi said:


> Beautiful bike... Love it in black! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mine's a youngster and just turned 21 ('89 prod date).
> It was my second road bike (my beloved Schwinn Varsity was first), but it was the first I paid for myself.
> I'm about to re-install the downtube shifters and toe clips, and she'll be set for another 21 years.




wow, how long is that stem?


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

JP said:


> Well I wiped the drool off the ceyboard. Some of the slobber shorted out the letter "c."
> 
> Anyway, that's pretty sweet. Someone makes copies of the brace lever hoods if you need them that don't cost a fortune. If you don't find them online, I've seen them at Elliott Bay Bices in Seattle.


thanks, ill be on the lookout for some hood in the near future.


spookyload said:


> Nice Bike. I like how it says "not for sale" when you hold the mouse over the picture.


haha i have to do that becuase 90% of the stuff in my flickr is for sale and i use my albums for my adds. 


Ride-Fly said:


> Also BAD AZZ!!! I was gonna ask you if you ever rode the black beauty but then I see that you got her re-painted. Still, it was 6 years ago...so I gotta ask ya...do you ever ride that thing???


heres the story. i work at a bike shop and my manager owned this bike, it was his daily rider for years. about 6 years ago he had it repainted and he hung it up. i finally convinced him to sell it to me on saturday. 
it has never been ridden with the new paint so it is prestine. i am currently healing from a mtb accident that happened about a month ago that broke my elbow so unfortunatly i can't leave the trainer for another month or so.


FatTireFred said:


> eeek, a french pump?! that bike deserves a silca...
> interesting choice of SP; is the STA too steep for you?


haha i know, i have a silca for it but i need a new handle and i will have jim allen paint it to match when i have a chance. the seat and seatpost are temporary as it had and even more insulting set up when i picked it up. im in pretty deep debt right now with my medical bills so im focusing on that for now. once that is all done i will have this thing dialed in.


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

FatTireFred said:


> wow, how long is that stem?


140mm of heavenly joy...................... For the *WIN! * :thumbsup:


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

Threw some gatorskins on, the vittorias I had on there were kinda crispy. I had the gators already from a previous bike. 

Should I put the brown brooks swift and matching bartape on this? 

When I have the funds the first few things I'll be picking up is a silver campy post and campy lever boots off ebay as well as a black brooks swallow and matching black tape. 

I might even pick up road pedals for the first time. I'll probably start cheap with some basic shimano's probably.

I'm gonna try and ride to work tomarrow. Hopefully my elbow wont give me issues if I stay in the saddle and just cruise.

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/somuchforsale/5225307213/" title="Untitled by veloreality, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5005/5225307213_160f60d29d_b.jpg" width="1024" height="683" alt="" /></a>


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

veloreality said:


> *Should I put the brown brooks swift and matching bartape on this? *
> 
> When I have the funds the first few things I'll be picking up is a silver campy post and campy lever boots off ebay as well as a black brooks swallow and matching black tape.


Looking Good! :thumbsup: One vote for Black Brooks Swallow / matching Brooks Black Leather Tape. 
Of course, don't forget the retro-Italian jersey + cycling cap! 

If you can beat this price on the tape, you're a better man than me  : 

10% Off Coupon Code ~ BCthanks2010
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6741


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

redmasi said:


> Looking Good! :thumbsup: One vote for Black Brooks Swallow / matching Brooks Black Leather Tape.
> Of course, don't forget the retro-Italian jersey + cycling cap!
> 
> If you can beat this price on the tape, you're a better man than me  :
> ...


I have a feeling thats what im gonna go with. 
I work at a bike shop so its actually a few dollars cheaper then at bens but holy moly that is quite the sale!


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

One of my all time favorites. Drooled over one in 1975 when $800.00 was a lot of money....well, more than I had to spare.


----------



## randyjawa (Dec 23, 2010)

I found an Italian made 1971 Masi "Gran Criterium" about a year ago. I was donated to a bicycle charity I volunteer much of my time to, Bicycles for Humanity. Through the B4H Earn A Bicycle Program, I was allowed to keep the bicycle. Sadly, it was just too small for me and it now lives in sunny California?

Great bicycles and I do wish that the one that came my way had fit and stayed.


----------



## veloreality (Apr 5, 2010)

So update on this,
Turns out It's really a 1981. Built in San Marcos.


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

First, awesome bike. One point, the brake cables should come behind the bar, not in front of it.


----------



## dmanders (Oct 8, 2008)

oily666 said:


> One of my all time favorites. Drooled over one in 1975 when $800.00 was a lot of money....well, more than I had to spare.


Got my Masi in 76 for $700 on sale from $800! If I recall correctly this is when they were closing down the Carlsbad shop.


----------

